# Sponsorships



## BaugherC (26 Oct 2015)

I created a cycling club at Bowie State University. We are looking into getting sponsors for our club. How do you suggest we go about doing it and who should we look to as potential sponsors?

Thank you!


----------



## TissoT (26 Oct 2015)

Why does your club need a sponsors ? Are you planning on racing or just riding club runs ?


----------



## oldjontrev (26 Oct 2015)

Try writing (using paper) and state what YOU can offer a sponsor


----------



## BaugherC (26 Oct 2015)

Thank you. 

We plan on many things including racing, club rides, a rental program on campus, conference/expo, etc.


----------



## Citius (26 Oct 2015)

BaugherC said:


> and who should we look to as potential sponsors?



Local businesses.



BaugherC said:


> How do you suggest we go about doing it



Ask them.


----------



## Red17 (27 Oct 2015)

oldjontrev said:


> Try writing (using paper) and state what YOU can offer a sponsor



I agree with the above. My experience comes from looking for sponsors for motorcycle racing (hard work), but I believe the same principle applies.

As said above its all about what the club can offer the sponsor. When you analyse it, what you are actually doing is asking someone you probably don't know to give you money / goods / discounts etc so you can do what you enjoy doing.

The secret if there is one is to focus on what a sponsor might get out of it - can you put more business their way (eg a bike shop) - would an advert on the club shirt / website be an option (be realistic - would the sponsor actually benefit from it) - can you get them any local publicity by association with the club - see it from their point of view - if there is nothing in it for them why should they put their hand in their pocket and help out.

You may have more success in negotiating discounts at the local café / bike shop etc than asking people to hand over cash - discounts can add up for the club members.

Should you manage to get a few sponsors the most important thing is to keep them involved - copy them in on any newsletters, invite them to events, mention them on a website etc to show their support is appreciated.

Best of luck with it.


----------

